# Need a large case.



## alucasa (Feb 26, 2011)

I am planning to upgrade my NAS in upcoming March.

First of all, the case I have is Coolermaster Wavemaster ( http://www.coolermaster.com/product.php?product_id=7 ) which is like 5+ years (correct me if I am wrong) old. While I love the case, I plan to ditch it since its internal layout is very outdated and it's hard to work with when it comes to swaping HDDs.

I am looking for full tower case probably, but mid-tower may be used if it meets my requirements.

My current NAS has 6 HDDs (3 2TBs + 3 1TBs) plus a SSD for boot drive.

I am going to reuse mobo but upgrade cpu to 1090TBE from 720BE. (Triple core to hex core)
Mobo I have is GA-790FXTA-UD5 ( http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3258# ) which supports Thuban core with BIOS update.
PSU is from CORSAIR and is rated at 620w, also modular.

The NAS will run WCG, using 5 cores and will leave one core for other tasks.

I currently have HD3850 installed there, but I will get a HD5670. I do not game with the NAS at all, but I wanna get rid of extra cable since I am using a modular PSU.

I've searched for some candidates and I am really liking following cases.

Silverstone TJ10
http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_photo.php?pno=tj10&area=usa

Gigabye SUMO 
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811233047&cm_re=SUMO-_-11-233-047-_-Product

I generally like clean looking aluminum cases without side window. I also require the case to be heavily filtered and the case needs to be able to hold at least 6 3.5in HDDs but I favor 8+ HDD slots for future expansion.

If you have recommendations, throw away.


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 26, 2011)

Mountain Mods 
Corsair cases, in particular the 700D.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Produc...7582 600006304&IsNodeId=1&name=ATX Full Tower

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103019


----------



## MRCL (Feb 26, 2011)

Fractal Define cases. The R2 I have is a midtower, holds eight HDDs. Filters where necessary, well ventilated even with closed side panels and very silent. I love that case. Its bigger brother, the XL even hold ten HDDs. At affordable prices. 

Fractal Design Homepage


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 26, 2011)

I have the Fractal Design Define XL and it's awesome. Great for cables.

Fits 10x 3.5" or 2.5" (every slot takes both as standard). 
Fits an Antec 1200w, which is a big bastard
Fits ATX (and eATX IIRC)
Very good airflow.
Fits 4x 5.25"

If not, the 800D is a big boy.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 26, 2011)

Cosmos 1000
COOLER MASTER COSMOS 1000 RC-1000-KSN1-GP Black/ S...


----------



## AsRock (Feb 26, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Mountain Mods
> Corsair cases, in particular the 700D.



+2 love to be able get one,  i guess i could and not get a 6990 when they are released so i guess the priority is  not higher enough..  But if i was going get another that be the one for sure love those cases.

I did see one in the for sale in these forums about a week ago maybe it's still for sale.


My current case can fit 13 HDDs but they don't make them no more.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Thermaltake Spedo Advanced I'll be selling soon. Aside from the window, it would suite your needs (HDD's and filters).


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 26, 2011)

i really like the SILVERSTONE TJ11B-W Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower ...


----------



## alucasa (Feb 26, 2011)

t_ski said:


> I have a Thermaltake Spedo Advanced I'll be selling soon. Aside from the window, it would suite your needs (HDD's and filters).



Sorry, I really dislike side window, especially for the purpose the rig has.

For my personal taste, aluminum gets my attention.


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 26, 2011)

IN WIN PP-Series IW-PP689 Black Pedestal Server Ca...
Sneeky is selling one of these for 110 bones shipped.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 26, 2011)

Currently looking at Obsidian 80D as well as Zalman GS1000.

Both have builtin hotswap bays, but neither is full aluminum case. I will use whatever case I choose for another 5 years at least, so I am looking into all possible choices, but I want full aluminum chassis if possible.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 27, 2011)

Coolermaster HAF 932 is about as tall and wide as they get without going double-wide.  It also isn't ridiculously priced.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't like how Coolermaster HAF 932 looks. I want elegance.


----------



## ChiSox (Feb 27, 2011)

+1 Cosmos still one of the smoothest looking and ease of use cases out there. It is a little on the heavy side but built like a tank and easy to transport with the handles http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 Check your local Frys or Microcenter they sometimes have these on the low low


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

Inside of a Cosmos 1000...


----------



## alucasa (Feb 27, 2011)

Cosmos case has a striking resemblance with Corsair 600T. Then again, Cosmos came first.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

Well my vote still stands on the Fractal cases, but if you just want a bigass case for cheaps, try finding Cieftec bigtowers. You would have to apply filters yourself tho.


----------



## alucasa (Feb 27, 2011)

Why the hell Zalman Z-Machine GT1000 so expensive ?
400 USD for that chassis ?



MRCL said:


> Well my vote still stands on the Fractal cases, but if you just want a bigass case for cheaps, try finding Cieftec bigtowers. You would have to apply filters yourself tho.



I have few requirements and desires.

Full aluminum construction (strong desire)
Dust filters (weak desire)
Room for 6+ (8 preferred) HDD compartments (Requirement)
Elegance, meaning simple design with no flash lights and weird design (strong desire)
No wide window (weak desire)
No top fans (weak desire)

I've considered Fractal design cases, but they are out of my list for now.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 27, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Why the hell Zalman Z-Machine GT1000 so expensive ?
> 400 USD for that chassis ?
> 
> 
> ...



Well you pay for the name I guess. There are a lot of better cases than the Zalmans out there for a fraction of the price.

Well, your choice. Coolermaster and Silverstone would suit your needs best, then.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 27, 2011)

Here's a no nonsense LianLi with tons of space and features...(10 3.5" drive bays)
LIAN LI PC-A71F Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Comp...


----------



## alucasa (Feb 28, 2011)

After much self-debate, I am going to get two cases.

The first one is Zalman GT1000 black. I want to see and feel it first-hand and determine if it really deserves a 400 bucks price tag and will decide to keep it or return it.

The second case is Antec Mini P180. I will have to get a new matx mobo though. I won't have to buy HD5670 since I will choose a mobo with onboard video, so it's fine for my wallet. This is the case I will use for my upgraded NAS.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

You could put both in to this one hehe.  And you could always make put a custom one together too.
http://www.mountainmods.com/u2ufo-duality-mirror-black-powder-coat-original-top-p-388.html


----------



## alucasa (Feb 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> You could put both in to this one hehe
> http://www.mountainmods.com/u2ufo-duality-mirror-black-powder-coat-original-top-p-388.html



Space concerns, lol. I have 12U rack right next to me. I don't have much space for more. 

I really want to feel Zalman GT1000 first hand tho. What kind of high quality construction deserves a price tag of 400USD... I am kinda excited to examine it.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 28, 2011)

alucasa said:


> Space concerns, lol. I have 12U rack right next to me. I don't have much space for more.
> 
> I really want to feel Zalman GT1000 first hand tho. What kind of high quality construction deserves a price tag of 400USD... I am kinda excited to examine it.



HEHE,  i have been using a HiFi rack and been thinking of getting a case like i posted just so both comps can sit on top just nicely lol.

Well hope you are happy with it when you get it.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 28, 2011)

ANd report back on that Zalman case, I just seen some in real life, but never studied them any further.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 1, 2011)

Just got the crazy-expensive Zalman GT1000 black.

This thing is almost the same size of Antec P180Mini which is a relatively small case. I don't have time to assemble this since I gotta go to work. I will have time tonight though.

But I had to take it out and take few pictures as well as inspect it a bit. I've been dealing with full aluminum cases for a long time, and this is the best construction I've seen.

Does it warrant 400 USD price tag? I am not sure yet since I haven't built a rig in it, but Corsair Obsidian 800D costs 300 USD and it is made of steel except for front.

I've also been playing with Silverstone FT02 lately which costs around 160USD mark.












Not bad case, but I didn't like it and I am trying to return it, if not sell it here.











I am not sure what 2010.11.26 means, but 11/26 is my birthday. Coincidence or fate? lol
















The thing is solid. Hammering it won't put a dent on it unless it's a siege hammer. As a result of that, it's almost as heavy as a full steel tower.

Components that will go into this chassis is ...

i7-870 (non-K)
ASUS Maximus III GENE
12GB RAM total (2x 4gb + 2x 2gb)
GTX 460 SSC+
1 x 120gb SSD (bootdrive), 1 x 320gb 2.5in WD black, 1 x 1TB 3.5in black

I will put up more pictures tonight.


----------



## Chewers (Mar 1, 2011)

Ou yes - Corsair 800D or 700D is bang for the bucks. I have 800D and so far - one of the best chassis ever owned. *running full LCS with 2 loops. Probably its not best for air chilled pc, but for LCS its very good and in same time doesnt cost so much. Meanwhile TJ10 costs more and for nice looking it needs powder painting and many more.  My next build will be based in 700D with side window and front panel mood (will post it, when will be finished)


----------



## alucasa (Mar 1, 2011)

I quite disliked the side vent on TJ09 and TJ10 though. If it wasn't for that side panel, I would have grabbed it. I believe TJ09 and TJ10 are full aluminum cases though unlike Corsair Obsidian series.


----------



## MRCL (Mar 1, 2011)

That Zalman case oesn't really look like 400 moneys worth. I'd be interested in how you experience it.


----------



## Chewers (Mar 1, 2011)

I agree - this (didnt see it when typed first reply) looks good and generally its question of a taste..


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 1, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Coolermaster HAF 932 is about as tall and wide as they get without going double-wide.  It also isn't ridiculously priced.



cosmos is much larger 2" taller 2" longer and 1.5" wider. granted it's 60$ more expensive.

though for me the length and width matter much more than the height.


though it seems the op decided on a mid tower after asking for advice on a full tower?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 1, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> cosmos is much larger 2" taller 2" longer and 1.5" wider. granted it's 60$ more expensive.
> 
> though for me the length and width matter much more than the height.
> 
> ...



I may still get a full tower. I haven't ordered Antec P180mini yet.

I have three candidates if I choose to go full tower.

1. Silverstone TJ10 (or 09)
2. Coolermaster ATCS 840
3. Corsair Obsidian 800D (or 70D)

Each of those have few things I like and dislike.

I don't like Lian Li for bigger cases other than mini-itx for some reason.


----------



## alucasa (Mar 2, 2011)

This silverstone case is where i7 870 along other stuff are housed at the moment. I will dismantle this and put them in Zalman GT1000.
































Alright, a lot need to be replaced for this chassis. First of all, the fans are literally blowers. They are seriously loud.

I also need to change CPU cooler now that I don't need low profile cooler anymore. Furthermore, I didn't bother much with cable management at this point. However, the window is cleverly located where you can hide most of cables behind the first-half door.

As I said before, this is the sturdiest case I've ever dealt with. Its side panel is at least 4 times thicker than your case side panel, and that thickness is applied to all portion of the chassis. To get you a clearer picture, stack your penney 3 times and it is the thickness of Zalman GT1000 chassis (front, back, side, top, bottom).

However, I do not feel that this case deserves a price tag of 400 USD. It deserves probably more like 250 USD.

In the end though, I will keep this case since I cannot find any alternative to this build quality.


----------

